# ENERGY!



## TruvisT (May 20, 2013)

Out of curiosity, what do you all drink or do to wake up or help keep you up if you have a long day or week?

I used to be a fan of energy drinks, but I've stopped with them from awhile back, and have since become a fan of coffee and the kickstart drinks by mtn dew. The kickstart drinks actually are not too bad and seem to work. Coffee wise, I like to keep some starbucks on hand.


----------



## mitgib (May 20, 2013)

I open my eyes and get out of bed, if you think you need drugs to function.....


----------



## shovenose (May 20, 2013)

Coffee is nice got a Keurig so it takes no effort and is almost instant.


----------



## BK_ (May 20, 2013)

mitgib said:


> I open my eyes and get out of bed, if you think you need drugs to function.....


^ This.

I stay away from caffeine in the mornings.


----------



## VPN.SH (May 20, 2013)

In all honesty, a decent breakfast is enough to wake me up.


----------



## SeriesN (May 20, 2013)

Arizona Green tea with Ginseng.


----------



## MannDude (May 20, 2013)

I'll just brew some hot tea, dump a cubic-asston of honey in it and then pour over ice. I do have a coffee pot and was unable to function without coffee for a while. I still like coffee but it's not winter anymore, so sticking with the tea until it's cold again.

Not an energy drink fan, but sadly you will find some of those Monster Java iced coffee drinks on my desk (Loca Mocha). These are the _only_ coffee energy drinks that I feel actually give me some energy. Two of them and I'm pounding away at the keyboard. I think they taste good too, unlike other brands.

I've got an energy problem. Lately I feel like I have mono or something. Can wake up, eat, drink tea/coffee and feel like falling right back asleep.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 20, 2013)

Bourbon.


----------



## SeriesN (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 20, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> This is america.


????  ? ???????.


----------



## nunim (May 20, 2013)

mitgib said:


> I open my eyes and get out of bed, if you think you need drugs to function.....


My rockstar/amp in morning is surely better then the drugs I used to take so I'm not gonna beat myself up too much, much cheaper too. Cigarettes are the real problem, but one battle at a time.


----------



## SeriesN (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Eased (May 20, 2013)

I need my coffee in the morning. Its part of my morning essentials and I compare it to showering in the morning. Just has to happen.  :lol:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 20, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Shit! NEIN!


I think you're trying to insult me now  <_<


----------



## rds100 (May 20, 2013)

Coffee and shower. My day can't start without a shower.


----------



## bzImage (May 20, 2013)

200MG of Caffeine, 1 stick of Kiwi Strawberry Propel Energy powder, a shot or two of MiO Strawberry Watermelon, 30ml of 151. Shaken, not stirred.


----------



## SeriesN (May 20, 2013)




----------



## jarland (May 20, 2013)

20mg of methylphenidate

Granted I'm not a normal case. Diet irrelevant, I could sleep for 12 hours and barely be able to function for another 2 hours before I'm just gone.


----------



## wdq (May 20, 2013)

I eat a breakfast, maybe drink some water, juice, or tea if I really need to. Waking up is easy for me.


----------



## Zen (May 20, 2013)

Same as Tim, I believe that your body can adjust, maybe people should start giving it a try. If you sleep for 2 hours a night for more than a few nights your body will adjust (this will take more than a few nights, say 2 weeks) and you'll have just as much energy in the morning as someone that sleeps say 8 hours. People underestimate the body and feel the need to pump themselves with crap.

#naturallystaysupfor48hoursatatimeonceaweeksometimeslonger.


----------



## mikho (May 20, 2013)

Lol @Zen, you should babysit my two kids and you would sleep for 48 hours. 


Coffee is my main thing, Strangest thing is that I drink ALOT of coffee during weekdays but almost none on the weekend.


----------



## Chronic (May 20, 2013)

mitgib said:


> I open my eyes and get out of bed, if you think you need drugs to function.....


This. My intake of caffeine is limited to long study sessions.

Excercise is also good if you _lack energy_.


----------



## mnpeep (May 20, 2013)




----------



## shovenose (May 20, 2013)

Chronic said:


> This. My intake of caffeine is limited to long study sessions.
> 
> Excercise is also good if you _lack energy_.


Physical activity? Ugh.


----------



## texteditor (May 20, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Physical activity? Ugh.


Lift weights, get swole, it works faster when you're young


----------



## texteditor (May 20, 2013)

jarland said:


> 20mg of methylphenidate
> 
> Granted I'm not a normal case. Diet irrelevant, I could sleep for 12 hours and barely be able to function for another 2 hours before I'm just gone.


This or amphetamines is the ultimate Correct Answer to this thread, though


----------



## JDiggity (May 20, 2013)

I used to drink nothing but pop and energy drinks

used to be at least 2 - 20oz bottles of coke( if not 3 ), and 1 energy drink, when I used to smoke it was 2 cigerattes also.

Now just water!


----------



## texteditor (May 20, 2013)

24khost said:


> I used to drink nothing but pop and energy drinks
> 
> used to be at least 2 - 20oz bottles of coke( if not 3 ), and 1 energy drink, when I used to smoke it was 2 cigerattes also.


My kidneys actually winced reading this


----------



## JDiggity (May 20, 2013)

5 years of nothing but that for drinks.


----------



## dmmcintyre3 (May 20, 2013)

Zen said:


> Same as Tim, I believe that your body can adjust, maybe people should start giving it a try. If you sleep for 2 hours a night for more than a few nights your body will adjust (this will take more than a few nights, say 2 weeks) and you'll have just as much energy in the morning as someone that sleeps say 8 hours. People underestimate the body and feel the need to pump themselves with crap.


I wish I could get to sleep within 2 hours. I can go to bed at 11PM, and still be up at 3AM almost every night.



Zen said:


> #naturallystaysupfor48hoursatatimeonceaweeksometimeslonger.


That's super easy, I do it all the time even if I spend a few (6-10) hours in bed trying to sleep.
I sleep better during the day, but mom won't allow it.


----------



## JDiggity (May 20, 2013)

http://www.livescience.com/667-sleep-deprivation-great-american-myth.html

You should only sleep 6 hours a night!


----------



## Chronic (May 20, 2013)

24khost said:


> You should only sleep 6 hours a night!


I sleep 4-5 hours a day, sometimes with a 20 minute nap in the afternoon. I've been doing this for several months now and feel no sleep deprivation at all, but people vary and claiming one way or the other is healthier is dubious.


----------



## bfj (May 20, 2013)

Just do not show m0shbear this forum.... I think everyone would be amazed he is still alive. 

01:09 <+m0shbear> bfj: i'm too lazy to register; tell them about my { cardio ->

                  500, lifting -> 400, idle -> 300, clen -> 200 } mg of caffiene


----------

